# Do you think she is close?



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So my doe Jasmine really has me thinking. I bought this doe bred last October then in December she took a hard hit and aborted her kids She was not due till December so she never started an udder. She has had kids prior to me buying her once and they were twins. I am really trying to remember if Paintball broke out of his pen any time before I put him with the does. I never actually saw him breed Jasmine but I was thinking he got her over night and she would be due January 9th. the first week of November she started bagging up and I thought it was a little early but nothing crazy but her udder has really gotten big in the last week. Do you guys think she can still hold out till January 9th? Her ligs are starting to loosen up also. I took some pictures this morning and this evening.
This is from this morning








These are from tonight


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! To me her udder screams-any day now. But I am still a "newbie" at this stuff. I am curious to see what the others think!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am thinking the same thing BBB, I can not imagine her keeping this udder for another 5 weeks. I really hope other people respond.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's hard to say...I can only go by what my does who have freshened before have done....their udders seem to grow 3 weeks before they are due, then they have no change at all until 2-3 days before they are ready, it's at that time with my girls that their " no changes" udders double in size and continue to grow til they kid.

Most does will start an udder 4-6 weeks before they are due....it's "there" but no significant change in it's size or texture until the last weeks before they deliver.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmmm... we had a doe like that last year. I thought her udder was huge, but then 3 or 4 days before she kidded.. it got really big. I think the udder has some more room in it to go a couple of weeks. I could be very wrong. We had one doe that kidded with a tiny udder. It filled way up on day two after delivery. Her baby was fat. She had plenty of rich milk. That little boer doe had an 'inner'udder that must have carried the milk up higher inside or something because she shocked us all when her baby drank. The milk came out fast and plentiful for her kid.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Merry your doe last year that had an udder like this was she able to wait another 5 weeks with an udder this size?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Roger, let me see if I can find her picture. I may have one of her. She looked miserable with her udder.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok.. I found some pictures. I dont have one of her 5 weeks before she kidded but one of her about 10 days before she kidded and the other two are one day before she kidded. Your doe may not make it 5 more weeks. It is so hard to wait too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK that would be awesome. I am ok if she kids early now that it is December but I would really like her to wait till January.

Wow your poor girl that looks painful. How many kids did she have? I really like your doe.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is likely that she will wait until her January 9th due date. Belle always had an udder really early too. My doe Bessie has a small one and she isn't sue until the end of next month


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She had two big babies. They are our best ones of last year and are our painted doelings. This Boer doe is 98% Registered Purebred and was bred to a big red Full blood Boer buck. She carries her babies outward instead of down low like some do.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My girl is a 97% boer and is bred to a red paint boy. I need 2 boys from her....I don't think she is big enough but I would like 2 boys and 1 girl from her but I guess I will have to take what she gives me.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. I know what you say about having 2 bucklings. That is what we hoped for too but got two doelings. I was hoping last year to have new bucklings through this doe for a new buck line because we bought her bred from a mighty buck. Oh well.. She turned out some great does.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just need 3 so that my 3 nieces have market wethers to sell at the fair. I only have 3 does bred and I would say 2 are having singles and 1 is having twins. I want twin bucks from Jasmine, 1 buck from Joy, and 1 doe from Sky. In a few weeks I will make a kidding thread of the 3 does but I don't think we need to start one a month early. I just can not imagine this doe holding out so I wanted to see what everyone else thought.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

pack hill boers--WOW that doe is huge :ROFL: I did not know size like that was possible! :ROFL: Poor baby!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh that's right.. I forgot about the wethers for your fair for your nieces. I have no true idea how much longer your doe has. Hmmm... I am going to guess not much more than 3 1/2 weeks but I truly am just guessing. I have no true way to know as a newbie.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> pack hill boers--WOW that doe is huge :ROFL: I did not know size like that was possible! :ROFL: Poor baby!


Yes, she looked so big and was feeling miserable too. We had one doe carry her babies low so were shocked that she even had twins. This doe carries the babies outward.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a couple of wide load Does like that.....I think about bouncing them like a giant beach ball...LOL.... No.... I wouldn't do that to my girls...HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. too funny. We had a little short bodied 'round' paint doe last year that panicked when she was in labor. She started screaming loudly, ran off down the hill and then tumbled and actually rolled down the steep part of our hill like a ball. I didnt know she was that close because she had no big udder or I would have brought her in to barn area. I felt bad for her. It was traumatic for all of us but it all ended up ok. She gave birth quickly on the slant of the hill with me right there catching the baby from slipping down the hill. What a tough little mamma doe. Now I know when each doe has been bred or at least within a week I know.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Roger, 
show us more pictures as time goes on. We are all curious to see how things go for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh.. too funny. We had a little short bodied 'round' paint doe last year that panicked when she was in labor. She started screaming loudly, ran off down the hill and then tumbled and actually rolled down the steep part of our hill like a ball. I didnt know she was that close because she had no big udder or I would have brought her in to barn area. I felt bad for her. It was traumatic for all of us but it all ended up ok. She gave birth quickly on the slant of the hill with me right there catching the baby from slipping down the hill. What a tough little mamma doe. Now I know when each doe has been bred or at least within a week I know.


 Wow... :shocked: glad that she and her kids were OK...that must of been scary to watch her roll like that..... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Soon I will start a kidding thread with all 3 of my does who should all be due the beginning of January. I think they are due the 7th, 9th, and 10th but I only saw the deed done with the doe due on the 7th. This doe (Jasmine) is the one due on the 9th.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a doe that this is her first kidding and she's been really loose around her tail head and has had a nice sized udder for about a month now and she's due the 26th of this month. And I have another doe that's kidded several times that looks like your girl and she's due the 28th. But then I have a few others that are barely bagged up. I think some just like to get us excited. I can take some photos of those 2 for you if you'd like.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't wait for your kidding thread! That will be awesome!!! 

(udders....I need some of those udders at our barn :laugh: )


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I have decided she just bagged up early because she is going to give me triplets and she needs the milk LOL.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You think that or you are wishing for that? haha That would be great though!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

If you need any wethers I'm sure we will have an extra one or two to sell


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry I might need some. I have to have 3 this year since I will have 3 nieces showing. I want them each to have one to sell. After those 3 wethers that I need I don't care what else the girls have. I would love another black paint girl from Joy but I really want/need a wether from her so that is more important to me.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, it was so hard seeing her in labor like this. Poor thing. She recovered and I got her and her baby back up the hill to the right pen in a few hours after she kidded


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Merry I started a kidding thread so that is where I will update the pictures now.


----------

